# Input needed on usage



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

We are considering offering Storage. we have enough room for about 30 boats. probly be 45.00 per month, with a built in service department....:usaflag


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

come on guys,,, 33 views and no responses:usaflag


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

It sounds very reasonable to me Kenny but then again I'm in Knoxville. Are you on the water?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

heck yes, sounds like a good idea and the price is OK considering that ECM could pulll maintenance or whatever on your boat while it is parked.

I will only let ECM work on my boat anyway!!!

Personally, I would not use it since I live in Pace; but, I'm sure there are some that would...


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Viewed so, but I'm with David...Calera.....David "inland storage"


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

:bump


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

I've never priced storage before, but for some reason I would have thought it would be more. I personally would hate to have to store my boat like that, or my anything. But with the subdivisions now-a-days, people just don't have room in their yards anymore.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Kenny,

I you build it, they will come. What would it hurt to start advertising storage. There are a lot of people and neighborhoodson your side of town. There has got to be plenty of people that would want to store their boat. But how would you work out access for after hours????? Are you guys planning on offering a seperate gated area? Just questions I know people would want to know. $45 sounds like a decent price.


----------



## 14offshore (Oct 2, 2007)

will there be a wash out station or 3 . will there be power avil. for keeping battries hot. will there be security and cameras. i dont know about your place but the last boat storage place i got cost me 100 gallons of gas 2 battries and a prop.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

at this point it will be storage only, the boat will need to be cleaned before it is brought here. we do have motion sensors, no cameras, they are to come as well...

Power and water will be available at a later but soon date. still have to get it all together.

pick up and delivery will be during our normal business hours...

we will offer for a fee, if you call me a couple of days in advance we can pull the boat up and make sure the batterys are charged, make sure the engine(s) crank and run, but the best part of all, is when you need to have it serviced or repaired you dont have to take it anywhere... you have a built in service department...

:usaflag


----------

